# greetings from ....(the city)



## Setwale_Charm

Well, I basically just want to translate this phrase into Hungarian: greetings from....(insert the name of the place). I know nothing of Hungarian so cannot even offer a try.
  Will someone be wiling to help?


----------



## cajzl

*Üdvözlet Budapestről!* (Greetings from Budapest!)
*Üdvözlet Prágából!* (Greetings from Prague!)
*Üdvözlet Bécsből!* (Greetings from Vienna!)

N.B. The translation of the preposition "from" is somewhat tricky!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks a lot! Velmi dekuji!

So how do you say: from London, from Moscow, from the UK, from Russia, from Iran?


----------



## cajzl

Üdvözlet Londonból!
Üdvözlet Moszkvából!
Üdvözlet az Egyesült Királyságból!
Üdvözlet Oroszországból!
Üdvözlet Iránból (Perzsiából)!


----------

